# What kind of leash do I need for Rally?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally, I would not suggest getting a new leather leash before stepping into the ring for the first time. It will not feel familiar in your hands and when you are doing something new (and perhaps a bit stressful), anything new in your routine, that could toss off your focus or be a distraction, is not usually a good idea...

Stick with the leash you've been training with...and perhaps a reward for earning your first title will be the new leash! 

J&J J and J Dog Supplies: Leather Dog Leashes
offers very reasonably priced leather leashes, Hogan leather has LOVELY leather leashes , but there are MANY places to get nice leashes online..

I personally like a 1/4", 6' flat leather as it fits in my hands nicely when it is folded up.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a leather AKC brand show leash, but I've found it to not hold up very well, and I prefer just a normal leash.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A leash is a personal decision, everyone has what they prefer. For myself, I HATE a 6' leash, too long. But a little longer length can be good for rally. In novice obedience I use a 30" leash. I like a thin leash, unless I'm dealing with a dog that pulls, then I want something a little thicker, as it will feel better on the hands.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you very much!! 

LibertyMe, yeah, I normally wouldn't use a new one but the leash I currently have is a red nylon leash that's about 5 years old and is very tattered...it is time for a new one.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im a bit of a sentimentalist....that leash got you to where you are....
I would use it. ;-)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think as far as braided or not, width of leash, and length.... these are all personal decisions based on your personal preferences. What feels natural and comfortable in your hands. 

I favor 2-3 foot leashes for training with. I only purchased a 6 foot leash for Beginner Novice (because the dog has to be on leash for the stand for exam) and I gave that leash away after we got the title. 

Width of leash - I think the favorite one I have is a 3/8" width? This is a 3 foot leash with a knot. Years ago an instructor tied a knot in the leash to indicate the extent of how tight I was allowed to hold the leash. I wasn't allowed to tighten up past the knot. 

J&J is one of my favorite places to buy supplies from. Beyond that, if you can - get out to dog shows and shop in person for leashes. That way you can get your hands on feel what you like in a leash. 

Good luck at your upcoming show!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't change your leash this close to a trial. I went from a cheapo pet store one to a leather 6' leash from J&J. It took a couple weeks to get used to it. I love it now, it was just different to handle.


----------

